# xcode 4.2



## Antoineandone (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
je suis nouveau sur xcode et je veux développer une appli iPhone alors je me suis lancé. 
J'ai suivi le tuto 'première appli" du site du zéro et je constate de grandes différences entre le xcode 4.0 qu'ils utilisent et xcode 4.2 que j'ai moi.. Du coup, je n'arrive pas à m'initier dans l'univers de xcode... :S
Pouvez vous m'aider svp? => Est ce que vous connaissez un bon tuto du même genre qui utilise le 4.2 par exemple? 
Merci beaucoup.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------

une des grandes différences par exemple est que dès le début je ne trouve pas le premierViewController.xib ...


----------



## Larme (2 Novembre 2011)

Ton réel problème, c'est l'IDE ou la partie programmation ?


----------



## Antoineandone (2 Novembre 2011)

Désolé mais je suis nouveau, c'est quoi l'IDE? Et oui, la partie programmation j'ai du mal avec aussi... Le truc c'est que ça m'aide pas si j'ai pas de tuto qui utilise la même version de xcode que moi c'est à dire la 4.2.... Donc ça serait cool si vous en connaissiez un =)


----------



## Larme (3 Novembre 2011)

Tout l'monde va te le dire, mais on ne programme pas avec un _IDE_ (Integrated Development Environment : _XCode_, _NetBeans_, _Eclipse_, _Visual Studio_, _Code:Blocks_ etc.) lorsqu'on débute. On préfère faire bêtement du _Terminal_ + éditeur de texte basique (_Smultron_, _Fraise_, _Coda_ etc.). Il faut d'abord maîtriser un minimum le langage et la logique de programmation (comment lier mes deux fichiers de code etc.).
Ensuite, on pourra envisager d'utiliser un IDE car il facilite beaucoup de manipulations, mais il faut pouvoir le "configurer" et surtout savoir ce qu'on fait... Et là, pas besoin d'avoir un tuto spécialement conçu pour tel IDE... Juste une question de temps en temps en cherchant une option, mais rien de plus.


----------



## Antoineandone (4 Novembre 2011)

D'accord, merci bien! Alors peux tu me dire stp où je peux trouver le nécessaire (quel type de codage, tutos, livres...) pour débuter à la programmation en sachant que mon but ultime est de développer une application iPhone? Merci =)


----------



## Nyx0uf (4 Novembre 2011)

The C programming Language :

http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-2nd-Brian-Kernighan/dp/0131103628


----------



## clampin (8 Novembre 2011)

Le même (du moins je pense) mais en français

http://www.amazon.com/langage-C-Fre...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320748938&sr=1-1


----------



## Lio70 (11 Novembre 2011)

Qund tu auras potasse ton C, tu passeras a l'Objective-C, langage de predilection du monde Apple. C'est du C oriente objet. Doc officielle Apple :
The Objective-C Programming language

J'ignore ce que ça vaut car je ne l'ai pas lu, mais ça existe donc tu peux y jeter un oeil :
Become an Xcoder [FR]


----------



## bebbeb (11 Novembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé cette vidéo parce j'étais ennuyé de ne pas trouver le window based application.
Ça marche et c'est facile. Le reste devrait couler de source si c'est ça ton problème.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sROdA4w4x9Y


----------



## Antoineandone (16 Novembre 2011)

Merci bien pour toutes ces infos. Je vais voir ce que je peux faire. J'ai déjà quelques connaissances en C (j'avais notamment fait du Turbopascal en prépa et c'est semblable). Mais maintenant je vais tenter de largement mieux apprendre ces langages!


----------



## Antoineandone (20 Novembre 2011)

bebbeb a dit:


> J'ai trouvé cette vidéo parce j'étais ennuyé de ne pas trouver le window based application.
> Ça marche et c'est facile. Le reste devrait couler de source si c'est ça ton problème.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sROdA4w4x9Y




Merci je viens de la regarder et c'était bien le gros de mon problème. Par contre est ce que tu sais comment obtenir le "outlet" window quand on clique sur Test App Delegate? (C'est quand la video est à 3min 18). Et apparemment le problème est récurent donc si t'as une idée sur la question ça serait cool =)

Au temps pour moi, j'ai réessayé et ça marche.


----------

